# [AIDE ] Nouveau sur Gentoo

## gigab

Bonjour,

J'envisage de passer sur Gentoo très prochainement.

Ma config :

AMD 64 dual core 4200+

2Go ram

DD 160Go

A ce sujet, j'aurais quelques questions :

1 /Mon matériel est il supporté par Gentoo ? (je demande surtout pour le 64bits)

2 / les logiciels suivants fonctionnent ils actuellement (version 2007 je crois qui vient de sortir)

     - Vmware server console 10.3

     - Thunderbird 2

     - Firefox 2

     - Grisbi

     - Tellico

     - etc..  :Smile:  enfin tout ce qui est multimedia (vlc, kafféine) internet (gftp)

3 / Y a-t-il comme dans d'autres distribs une notification de mise à jour, sur le bureau ?

4 / Les nouvelles versions sont elles tous les ans, ou tous les 6 mois ?

5 / Les mises à jour sont elles fréquentes ?

6 / La reconnaissance générale du matériel est elle automatique (montage des lecteurs CD, config du réseau/internet), carte graphique, écran, disques durs, etc..)

J'aurai sans doute d'autres questions, mais déjà si on peut me répondre à ça, je vous en serais très reconnaissant  :Smile: 

Un grand merci d'avance !!

PS : je ne suis pas un troll  :Wink: 

EDIT : j'ai oublié une question

Pour la version qui vient de sortir, quel CD (VDV) dois-je prendre pour installer ? (je m'y perd entre les live CD, les alternates etc..)

Merci !Last edited by gigab on Wed May 16, 2007 2:34 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Temet

Première chose, mettre ton titre suivant les conventions du forum... ça doit se trouver dans un sticky  :Wink: 

1/ Oui. Gentoo est sans doute une des distros les plus avancées dans le 64 bits. L'archi 64 bits... euh bah depuis deux ans que je suis Gentoo, je l'ai toujours vue en fait o_O'.

2/

- Vmware server console 10.3 > chépa

- Thunderbird 2 > oui (message subliminal : kmail c'est bien)

- Firefox 2 > oui (message subliminal : konqueror, opera, nautilus, tout ce que tu veux, c'est bien)

...

nan bah en fait va là : http://packages.gentoo.org et t'as un champs de recherche à droite m'enfin rien que dans l'arbre officiel, t'es déjà quitte pour environ 11 000 paquets je crois... donc bon, les trucs classiques, ils y sont.

3/ Euh ... Gentoo ne fournit pas ce genre de trucs (je crois) mais par contre, doit y avoir plein de trucs pour afficher les GLSA (genre Conky, Superkarama et autre connerie)

4/ Y a deux versions par an mais on ne réinstalle pas comme sur les autres distris car une 2007.0 est une 2006.1 à jour avec un changement de profil (quelques confs par défaut qui changent, concernant les flags de compilation par exemple). Donc en fait, si tu ne fais pas le con avec ta distro, elle devrait tenir quelques années (sauf changement de matos).

5/ "Chaque jour c'est la même choseeuuuuuuu, oh oh oh".

Paquets mis à jours quotidiennement ici : http://packages.gentoo.org

Après, tu mets à jour quand tu veux (d'ordinaire je fais une ou deux fois par semaine)

6/ Non. Chez Gentoo, tu fais tout.

Pour le l'installation, je te conseille le cd minimal qui doit faire 200 Mo ou un truc du genre et de ne surtout pas prendre l'installation graphique, pas au point.

Pour l'installation, tu as le handbook ici : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/index.xml

Il te prend par la main pour installer.

Maintenant à moi : t'as déjà utilisé Linux?  :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

 :Laughing: 

C'est marrant le nombre de question qu'il y a moyen de poser en 1 post   :Razz: 

Alors:

1. ton matos sera certainement opérationnel (mais on n'est jamais trop sur)

2. je vois pas pourquoi les programmes cité ne fonctionnerait pas ...

3. je pense pas qu'il existe une "notification" installée par défaut. N'oublie pas que Gentoo est une distro qui utilise les sources et non les binaires comme les distro proposant une notification des updates. Les distro qui notifient les mise à jour possède généralement bien moins de mise à jour disponible... 

4. Je sais pas trop, à mon avis, plusieurs version par an (plusieurs livecd recréé avec des packages plus récent)

5. les mises à jour sont très fréquentes. Elles le sont d'autant plus si tu joue avec le "mode instable" qui te permet d'installer la toute dernière version d'un programme. En gros, tu peux mettre à jour tout les jours ... (ce qui devient vite chiant et problématique en instable ... mieux vaut espacer un peu plus... mais ca dépend des gouts  :Very Happy:  )

6. la reconnaissance n'est pas automatique, tu dois précisers à ton kernel quelle matos (drivers) tu veux utiliser. Alors si tu actives tout dans le kernel, il va pouvoir détecter ton matos vi (c'est un peu le principe de genkernel). Niveau montage des cd et clé usb, c'est plus a KDE ou Gnome de s'en charger. La carte graphique te demandera un petit effort de configuration du fichier xorg.conf alors que les disques dur ben ... généralement, faut activer le support dans le kernel (support ide, sata, etc.. mais pas le disque lui meme ! heureusement ...). 

Tu aura très certainement encore plus de question si tu te lance, ca j'en suis sur   :Wink: 

Pour ta dernière question, tu peux installer Gentoo via n'importe quel cd linux. Le plus facile (pour un nouveau) est l'utilisation du livecd permettant d'avoir un serveur graphique pour faire des recherches sur le net; en meme temps, tu fais l'installation. Il faut télécharger le stage et le snapshot sur internet (pour avoir la dernière version) puis, tu peux commencer ^^

Pour la liste des mirroirs, entre dans google : gentoo mirror

Voilà, bon courage ...

Et modifie ton titre qui n'est pas conforme au règle ...

[aide] je suis nouveau sur Gentoo       par exemple  :Wink: 

----------

## gigab

Merci de ta réponse super complète !!

Pour la messagerie et internet j'ai thunderbird et firefox car sont bien niveau des fonctionnalités et sécurité, après si on me propose mieux  :Wink: 

En revanche, là où c'est plus problématique, c'est de tout faire à la main...c'est difficile ? je pense qu'il faut connaitre des lignes de code spéciales ?

Je vais tenter le truc, car qui ne tente rien n'a rien..

Pour ta question, oui j'utilise Linux depuis peut être 1 an - 1 an et demi, en navigant entre les distri. J'ai utilisé Suse, Kubuntu et ubuntu (même chose je crois).

Mais quoiqu'il en soit, mon mot d'ordre c'est : Adieu windows !  :Smile:  lol

----------

## Temet

Bah, oui t'as des trucs à taper mais c'est marqué quoi taper.

----------

## davidou2a

Tu verras vite qu on apprends plus sous gentoo... j'ai depuis laissé au placard les distro classiques...  :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> Tu verras vite qu on apprends plus sous gentoo... j'ai depuis laissé au placard les distro classiques... 

 

+1

----------

## gigab

Merci je me lance donc..

Quelle est la différence alors entre le Gentoo 2007.0 Minimal CD/InstallCD et Gentoo 2007.0 Universal install CD par exemple ?

Le deuxième ne serait il pas mieux ? plus complet ?

----------

## davidou2a

Le mieux pour apprendre est le Minimal CD car il contient un systeme gentoo minimal pour pouvoir installer en toute serenité, support web ect ect... l'autre CD possede une version graphique de l installation de gentoo que tout le monde ici te deconseilleras car elle est pas au point, et en plus car t apprendra pas les rouages et les fondamentaux de gentoo et donc tu seras moins a meme de reparer des erreurs basiques...

Pas de doute possible l install minimal et le handbook la tu vas apprendre, c est pas comme d autres distro ou l'on te sers une tambouille prédigérée la c est toi qui definit les regles du jeu... bienvenu dans notre monde...

Pour faire simple si t es en processeur 32bits ou x86 si le terme t es etranger c'est pas là :

ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/releases/x86/2007.0/installcd  << prends la version r1 (pour revision N°1)

Si t es en 64bits ou x86_64 pour les intimes c'est ici :

ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/releases/amd64/2007.0/installcd

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/index.xml <<< les handbooks

*** edit ***

Les handbook 2007.0 sont en ANGLAIS donc si tu preferes prends une 2006.1 que tu passera en profile 2007.0 ulterieurement  :Smile: 

----------

## gigab

1ere réaction : J'Y arrive pas !!!!   :Shocked: 

Nan j'rigole, c'est normal au début donc je me formalise pas plus que ça.

Donc au début j'arrive avec un choix à faire F1 ou F2

F1 j'installe le noyau et je choisis gentoo (sur 3 choix possibles)

ça marche bien, jusqu'à un 

livecd#root : Je lis plus haut, et je rentre la commande pour installer le réseau..ok ça fonctionne

il me remet livecd#root, et là je ne sais plus quoi faire.....

Help donc  :Smile: 

Merci !!

----------

## geekounet

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> Les handbook 2007.0 sont en ANGLAIS donc si tu preferes prends une 2006.1 que tu passera en profile 2007.0 ulterieurement 

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml => c'est en français pour moi ...

Si tu parle de ça : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/2007.0/index.xml, c'est la version networkless, install GRP et installeur graphique ...

EDIT:

@gigab : lis le manuel  :Smile: 

----------

## gigab

 *Quote:*   

> @gigab : lis le manuel

 

Ben oui mais le manuel n'as pas l'air de dire grand chose là dessus...

Je l'ai imprimé tout à l'heure, les 70 pages !!

Ben je vois rien de concret  :Sad: 

----------

## kochka

Rien de concret, c'est a dire ?

Il faut juste suivre pas à pas les 50 premières pages environ du handbook, c'est facile  :Smile: 

Tu crée les partitions, tu les formates, tu copie et de-tar un stage3, puis un arbre portage, tu chroot, tu compile ton kernel et fais ta conf etc ...

T'as juste a recopier ce qu'il y a dans le handbook et en meme temps tu apprend plein de chose sur l'archi linux.

Bonne chance et pose des question quand tu bloque  :Smile: 

----------

## gigab

JE crois savoir pourquoi ça ne fonctionne pas..dans le handbook, ils disent que ce manuel décrit l'installation à partir d'un LiveCD.

Or j'ai téléchargé le Gentoo 2007.0 Minimal CD/InstallCD...

ça peut être ça ?

----------

## titoucha

Mais au final tu as fait l'installation en ligne de commande, si oui il n'y a aucune différence entre le LiveCD et le CD minimal.

----------

## gigab

Ben si il doit y avoir une différence, parce que j'arrive à des trucs que j'ai pas dans le manuel..

Cf mon message plus haut avec "livecd#root :"

Ma tentative d'installation avec ça ne dépasse pas les 3mn   :Laughing: 

----------

## titoucha

Je ne comprend vraiment pas quel méthode d'installation tu suis, avec tes chois F1 et F2 .

Si tu as monter ton réseau tu continues en synchronisant ton arbre portage avec emerge --sync, avant toutes installations.

----------

## gigab

Ben quand je démarre sur le cd il y a "tape F1 to instal kernel, F2 for options...

Je tape F1 et j'ai le choix d'installer gentoo, et deux autres dont je me souviens plus le nom..

ça installe bien le kernel, après je tombe sur un livecd#root, et je tape la commande qu'il donne (sur l'écran toujours) pour le réseau, ç marche bien jusqu'au moment où j'ai un autre livecd#root, et là si je rentre une autre commande qu'il donne (je ne me souviens plus) ça me met permission denied..

Et là je bloque.

----------

## galerkin

je suis désolé mais on ne peut pas t'aider avec des explications aussi vagues.

Il nous faut la commande exacte et l'erreur exacte que tu reçois

----------

## titoucha

 *galerkin wrote:*   

> je suis désolé mais on ne peut pas t'aider avec des explications aussi vagues.
> 
> Il nous faut la commande exacte et l'erreur exacte que tu reçois

 

Exacte, par contre je n'ai pas de souvenir de choix à faire avec le CD minimum, bon ça fait longtemps que je ne l'ai pas utilisé.

----------

## geekounet

Tu suis bien ce manuel là : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml ?

Et non pas celui là : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/2007.0/handbook-x86.xml ?

----------

## gigab

Bon ça a l'air de fonctionner..du moins, je suis arrivé jusqu'au partitionnement de disques sans trop de problème.

Le réseau a bien été reconnu, j'ai fait un ping, tout va bien.

Malheureusement, je suis obligé d'interrompre l'installation à chaque fois que j'ai un pépin..et il va falloir tout recommencer. (boah je me plains pas après je pourrai le faire les yeux fermés)  :Smile: 

Pour le partitionnement justement, dans le manuel, ils font 3 partitions, en prenant exemple sur un DD de 30Go..le mien fait 200Go

est ce que c'est bien, une partition de démarrage de 20Go, une swap de 1.5Go et le reste pour la 3e ?

----------

## davidou2a

 *gigab wrote:*   

> une partition de démarrage de 20Go, une swap de 1.5Go et le reste pour la 3e ?

 

20 Go pour une partition BOOT ???? mais c'est du gaspillage  :Shocked:  , 32Mo suffisent largement pour les 2 ou 3 kernel qu'on peut y mettre suivant l'utilisation...

1,5 Go de Swap?? ça sert absolument a rien certains ici meme te diront que le Swap n'est pas utile, personnellement si tu veux mettre un Swap laisses le a 512Mo... et pour le reste il est toujours judicieux d avoir une partition racine et une pour le dossier /home... et si t es courageux pourquoi pas une pour le repertoire /tmp ou /var mais pour ça faudra bien lire le handbook...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## CryoGen

Si tu restes dans le classique niveau FS avec de l'ext3 tu n'es pas obligé de faire une partition pour le /boot (perso , j'en ai pas). Pour le swap moi je te conseille de le faire, même à 1Go... Moi j'ai 1Go de ram  + 1go de swap et ma swap c'est deja fait "attaquée"  :Smile:  (évidement, à force d'utiliser des programmes en svn  :Laughing: )

----------

## gigab

En fait je suis pas encore bien familiarisé, dans mes autres distrib linux, je mettais une partition / (système) à une 20aine de Go (pour les programmes) une partition swap de 1.5Go (j'ai lu qu'il fallait autant de Go en swap qu'on avait de ram, et une partition /home qui prenait le reste du disque..

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *gigab wrote:*   

> En fait je suis pas encore bien familiarisé, dans mes autres distrib linux, je mettais une partition / (système) à une 20aine de Go (pour les programmes) une partition swap de 1.5Go (j'ai lu qu'il fallait autant de Go en swap qu'on avait de ram, et une partition /home qui prenait le reste du disque..

 Ben sit tu faisais comme ça avec tes autres distribs, pourquoi ne pas continuer avec Gentoo ?  :Wink: 

Cela dit, 1.5 Go c'est vrai que c'est un peu abusé ... Surtout si tu as la même dose de RAM  :Very Happy: 

512 Mo suffiront largement.

----------

## kochka

Quand tu parlais de partition de démarrage, on comprend /boot et non / qui est la partition racine.

Donc tu peux très bien gardé le partitionnement que tu indique et rajoutant 32Mo ou 64Mo pour /boot en ext2 (cette partition contient que les noyaux donc pas besoin de plus) et tu peux diminuer ton swap. Toutes les règles que tu pourras trouver sont obsolètes quand on parle de plus d'un Go de Ram.

----------

## gigab

oki je continue comme ça alors.

Pour la partition système alors j'active l'opion amorçable ou je laisse comme ça ?

----------

## kochka

Linux n'en a pas besoin

----------

## gigab

 *kochka wrote:*   

> Quand tu parlais de partition de démarrage, on comprend /boot et non / qui est la partition racine.
> 
> Donc tu peux très bien gardé le partitionnement que tu indique et rajoutant 32Mo ou 64Mo pour /boot en ext2 (cette partition contient que les noyaux donc pas besoin de plus) et tu peux diminuer ton swap. Toutes les règles que tu pourras trouver sont obsolètes quand on parle de plus d'un Go de Ram.

 

Oui oui je parlait bien de /boot.

Alors je peux éventuellement faire le /boot en 64Mo, le / en 20Go, swap en 512Mo et /home pour le reste ?

----------

## kochka

Ouais nickel

----------

## gigab

 *kochka wrote:*   

> Ouais nickel

 Re Bon alors je suis en pleine install la et ca bloque au niveau "installer les fichiers d'installation de Gentoo". pour telecharger l'archive Stage 3, j'ai une erreur "No space left on device". le telechargement ne demarre donc pas, et idem quand je veux telecharger Portage..

Vous avez une idee ?

----------

## kochka

T'as tout monté dans /mnt/gentoo ?

Que te donne le résultat de la commande "df" ?

----------

## gigab

 *kochka wrote:*   

> T'as tout monté dans /mnt/gentoo ?
> 
> Que te donne le résultat de la commande "df" ?

 

Oui j'ai tout monté dans /mnt/gentoo. J'ai suivi pas à pas le manuel..

dev/sda1 /boot

dev/sda3 /

dev/sda4 /home

le sda2 est la swap

Là j'ai dû tout redémarrer parce que ce qui s'affichait à l'écran n'avait plus aucun sens. (genre des carrés des flèches, à la place du texte)

Ce qui me gave, c'est de tout devoir recommencer depuis le début maintenant..ça faisait 2h que j'y étais.

----------

## kochka

Humm bizarre...

De toute façon t'as rien fait encore, t'as rien a recommencer. Tu reboot et tu remonte les partitions et tu te retrouve au meme point.

Pas besoin de refaire les parts....

----------

## Tuxicomane

Question bête, mais tu avais bien chrooté avant d'essayer de télécharger ?

----------

## FoX.44

 *Tuxicomane wrote:*   

> Question bête, mais tu avais bien chrooté avant d'essayer de télécharger ?

 

Il faut peut-ètre télécharger un stage et le détarrer avant de chrooter, je pense  :Smile:  Sinon, dans quoi veux-tu chrooter ?

----------

## Tuxicomane

Han ...

Désolé de ma bêtise   :Embarassed: 

 /me va se reservir un café !

----------

## DidgeriDude

As-tu bien créé les sytèmes de fichiers après les partitions ?

Par exemple, pour de l'ext3 partout

```
mke2fs -j /dev/sda1

mke2fs -j /dev/sda3

mke2fs -j /dev/sda4

mkswap /dev/sda2
```

puis les montages dans le bon ordre :

```
swapon /dev/sda2

mkdir /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/home

mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/gentoo/home
```

et enfin :

```
cd /mnt/gentoo

date <et heure qui va bien>

links http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml
```

Là tu choisis le mirroir, puis tu télécharges le stage qui va bien, ainsi que le dernier snapshot de portage

puis

```
tar xvjpf stage3-*.tar.bz2

tar xvjf portage-latest.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/usr
```

et tout devrait rouler pour la suite.

----------

## gigab

Oui en effet, j'avais mal dû monter tout ça..

la suite a roulé..

Sauf que en redémarrant, j'ai eu un pépin avec grub, en fait sur l'écran j'ai 

grub>

C'est tout donc je pense que l'install s'est mal déroulée..j'avoue que ce soir j'en ai un peu ma claque..

Je devrait recommencer d'où pour l'install du grub ? depuis le montage des partitions ?

En tout cas merci beaucoup pour votre aide ! c'est très précieux !

----------

## davidou2a

Pourtant il suffit simplement de lire et de recopier les lignes de codes données en exemple...   :Confused: 

----------

## DidgeriDude

Bah non, tu n'as pas tout à refaire.

Tu vas juste devoir remonter le tout (dans le bon ordre), puis chroot, env-update && source /etc/profile.

Ensuite, si tu en es au redémarrage, c'est que tu as dû installer tout ce qu'il faut, kernel, utilitaires et tout et tout...

Donc, il te reste à modifier /boot/grub/grub.conf pour que tout fonctionne.

Ensuite, il y aura Xorg, puis ton gestionnaire de fenêtres et/ou de bureau, le gestionnaire de connexion, les autres programmes que tu veux, etc.

Mais avant d'installer tout cela, et après un redémarrage qui fonctionne, il faut bien avoir configuré ton /etc/make.conf, et bien avoir pris le temps d'étudier la variable USE.

----------

## gigab

Bon ben....j'ai bien corrige le grub...

ca demarre bizarre, je ne sais pas comment decrire tout ca. 

c'est comme s'il y avait un voile devant les lettres, troue par endroits ce qui fait que l'on voit quasimment rien des lettres qui sont tapees.

Bref c'est impossible de bosser avec ca.

J'ai pourtant recopie tout le code depuis le debut..je crois que je vais rester sur mon ubuntu pour le moment, et que pendant ce temps je vais lire la doc de gentoo.

Peut etre qu'apres j'y arriverai.

 :Wink: 

PS : desole pour les accents, ils ne fonctionnent pas je ne sais pas pourquoi..

----------

## Magic Banana

Tu n'aurais pas essayé de mettre le frame-buffer ? Abandonne cette idée pour le moment (tu te pencheras plus tard sur les détails) en enlevant les options correspondantes dans /boot/grub/grub.conf.

----------

## gigab

 *Quote:*   

> Tu n'aurais pas essayé de mettre le frame-buffer ? Abandonne cette idée pour le moment (tu te pencheras plus tard sur les détails) en enlevant les options correspondantes dans /boot/grub/grub.conf.

 

Non non j'ai vu qu'il etait facultatif, que ce n'etait pas necessaire pour le bon fonctionnement de la machine.

Alors je l'ai pas mis.

----------

## davidou2a

 *gigab wrote:*   

> Là j'ai dû tout redémarrer parce que ce qui s'affichait à l'écran n'avait plus aucun sens. (genre des carrés des flèches, à la place du texte).

 

Toi t as fait un :

```
cat /dev/input/mice ou /dev/input/psaux
```

 et en bougeant la souris ça t as fait des truc etranges... y avait qu a changer de TTY avec CTRL+ALT+Fn   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gigab

 *Quote:*   

> Toi t as fait un : Code:
> 
> cat /dev/input/mice ou /dev/input/psaux
> 
> et en bougeant la souris ça t as fait des truc etranges... y avait qu a changer de TTY avec CTRL+ALT+Fn 

 

Non plus   :Razz: 

dans le /boot/grub/grub.conf, j'ai recopie le manuel en l'adaptant a mon systeme (version du kernel)

Mais je pense quand meme que la m*** vient de la.

----------

## DidgeriDude

Poste-nous ton grub.conf

----------

## d2_racing

Salut, je te conseil 2 choses : 

- Lire le guide d'installation

- Prendre le temps de comprendre ce que tu fais, car c'est pas une course installer Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

>  *gigab wrote:*   Là j'ai dû tout redémarrer parce que ce qui s'affichait à l'écran n'avait plus aucun sens. (genre des carrés des flèches, à la place du texte). 
> 
> Toi t as fait un :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ou simplement de taper reset  :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *davidou2a wrote:*    *gigab wrote:*   Là j'ai dû tout redémarrer parce que ce qui s'affichait à l'écran n'avait plus aucun sens. (genre des carrés des flèches, à la place du texte). 
> 
> Toi t as fait un :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

 Ho sérieux ?? ca fonctionne ? je me suis déja retrouver dans ce cas en foirant un script de traitement de fichier avi qui exécutait le fichier avi (pas tapper pas tapper)   :Wink: 

 Sinon bienvenue à toi sur le forum et sous Gentoo ..

 Déja si tu as réussi à arriver à grub c'est beau :p

 Redémarre sur le livecd ... 

monte ta partition / dans /mnt/gentoo 

monte ton /boot dans /mnt/gentoo/boot et ensuite tappe

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc 

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update

source /etc/profile

grub

root (hd0,0)                         UNIQUEMENT SI TON /boot EST LA PREMIERE PARTITION DU DISQUE SINON REMPLACER hd0,0 par hd0,1 SI DEUXIEME PARTITION POUR BOOT

setup (hd0)

Il devrait t'afficher des messages avec grub/menu.lst et autres .. mais pas de message d'erreur

si c'est ok tappes exit ou quit (je sais jamais plus :p)

et ensuite reboot

 Ca devrait aller

----------

